
An Open Letter to Simple Habit: Can You Really Rip-Off Other Startups Mindfully? - ValG
http://observer.com/2017/10/open-letter-to-simple-habit-can-you-really-rip-off-other-startups-mindfully
======
msie
I really don't sympathize with Whil. People will copy your idea purposely or
accidentally. There are many examples of multiple companies doing the same
thing. You have to deal with it.

~~~
analognoise
Also there is nothing worth protecting here. Another app for first world
problems. Snore.

